# my flightsuit has arrived!



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

just a share...the PGwear outfit from Birdwear has arrived!!. it was suprisingly easy for Spirit to wear around...looks amazing too..one way to get my rescues in shape....fly around the house....lol my husband cant complain as much except for the odd plant knocked over.....he he


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Quite Stunning, I'd say!
I must admit that when I saw your title, I was expecting to see pictures of you in a flight suit.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

spirit looks stunning in his new suit,these suits are really practical for indoor and disabled pigeons(not to mention very cute too)


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Great Picture! CONGRATS! We Love the suit too... It is a LIFESAVER isn't it??? Heres Willows! How was putting it on for the first time... We had quite a laugh!  LOL.. But now Willow hops to us to get it on!

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/picture.php?albumid=445&pictureid=4824


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

lol cute pic! its hit an miss with my ferals, my more tame ones love it....forget putting it on my wild and bossy girl, tho!!

my son wants a pidge friend now too lol...i told him to wait and there will surely be another rescue in our future.....they make wonderful house friends if they cant be released.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*psychopomp*



psychopomp said:


> just a share...the PGwear outfit from Birdwear has arrived!!. it was suprisingly easy for Spirit to wear around...looks amazing too..one way to get my rescues in shape....fly around the house....lol my husband cant complain as much except for the odd plant knocked over.....he he


this is stunnig,..i was in the process of designing a little poop bag/for cooz,..you can actually buy these flight suits,???..absolutely love it...sincerely james waller


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

How does this flight suit work? What does it do?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

So sorry , I hadn't realized this thread still had comments... 

James~ YES you can buy them! Here is where you go for this peticular suit. www.birdwearonline.com It is made by a PT member ,Boni. She custom fits each suit to your bird so when you order she will ask for measurements! Not to worry she tells you how to measure!...LOL...

Malfunctional~ They work; for those wishing to take their house pigeons out and about without the mess of Poops geeting all over. They collect the poops in the "pant" part, where a womans pantyliner is placed so that when the suit is removed, OUT goes the mess on the pantyliner!!! BRILLIANT! It is a must have for any house pidge!!! Trust me when I say my BACK thanks me, no more Pick up the poops workout! I know for us, it has been a lifesaver. Willow our house pigeon, goes to our sons school and we love it... THE whole SCHOOL is interested in pigeons now.... and all the kids love learning about THEM! Anything to help spread the love of Pigeons!
If you have any questions... feel free to PM me or ask Boni. They are fantastic!!!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

they are a fab idea,,,but a daft question,,,, can one just use a regular pantyliner bought from chemist store


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

YEP... You most surlely can.. 

THE only thing; and I'm only stating this for those who dont know. A panty liner that flares out at the ends to make it wider ((on EACH END of the liner)), is better for these suits......not the long and skinny ones.... Which is not to say you can't use the skinny ones, but what I have found is that the poo will leak out onto the suit! I like the wide end ones because than all the poo's hit the SPOT! ((for lack of a better explaination)))

 LOL... I know nice conversation HUH!!!! HA HA HA... 

But what you will do is then, take the panty liner and CUT them in half and use only half at a time in the suit!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

are the flightsuits washable??/


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

yes they are we just wash our in the sink with a little laundry soap... and let it air dry.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

had a look on the birdwear site,,the suits are real cool,are they suitable for fancy pigeons such as croppers/pouters or fantails?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

as a matter of fact! YES to that too.  Boni will ask you on the form what kind of pigeon it is for. SO be sure to add that onto your order. I know for fan tails she leaves extra room in the back for their tails, so as not to squish it..


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

i am trying to picture caramel log in one,,,i liked the one sprit is wearing,,the gold colour


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

I'm thinking to get this for my baby dove. He's about 2 months old now, so he's not fully grown yet. I think I'll feel safer to bring him outside with him in it, with a leash. Any thoughts? Is it safe to let my dove outside with other bird? diseases and all.
I'm becoming a crazy dove mom 

Thanks


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Wow, that is neat. I've never heard of a flight suit. Where did you get it?


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

http://www.birdwearonline.com/gallery.html

There's also this from a different thread
Boni Birds's Avatar 
Boni Birds Boni Birds is offline
Senior Bird

Join Date: Mar 2007
Location: Grass Valley,CA
Posts: 208
I will sell to the public at some point soon, folks can email me at [email protected] in the meanwhile. I'd like to have a discussion about what I have discovered about dove wear, talk to dove owners about some concerns I am wondering about.


----------



## dovelove<3 (May 28, 2009)

i too was wondering about wheither my doves would be able to wear these suits. they seem very useful.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Thats so cool ! I looked on the site to. I bought a feather-teather for my birds, but it dose not catch poop, so these suits are really neat!


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

I wonder if I could make one myself? That would be nice.


----------

